#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (γενικά) >  > > >  >  >  Η δαιδαλώδης διαδρομή ενός φακέλλου...........και το μνημόνιο

## SIFISP

Ραντεβού με πελάτη στο γραφείο που ενδιαφέρεται να μεταβιβάσει το ακίνητο του και μου ζητήθηκε βεβαίωση περί μη ύπαρξης αυθαιρεσιών.
  Μετά από την προσκόμιση των στοιχείων που του ζήτησα ανακάλυψα ότι το ακίνητο του ήταν δηλωμένο σύμφωνα με τον ν. 1337 /83 αλλά δεν είχε τελειώσει την διαδικασία  (απλά δεν είχε προωθηθεί στον τότε νομάρχη για υπογραφή).
  Αφού συνεννοήθηκα  με το αρμόδιο γραφείο δόμησης (και ανακάλυψα  και ανέσυρα τον  φάκελο από το αρχείο της υπηρεσίας) υπέβαλα αίτηση της αρχές του έτους (10-1-2013) για την ολοκλήρωση της διαδικασίας .
  Τον χρεώθηκε υπάλληλος και μετά την πάροδο μηνός περίπου μου ανακοίνωσε ότι προώθησε τον φάκελο στην αρμόδια υπηρεσία της Περιφέρειας (λόγω αρμοδιότητας) και να τον αναζητήσω εκεί  και πλέον  είναι τυπικό το θέμα γιατί ο φάκελος ήταν πλήρης.
  Αφού οχλούσα κάθε βδομάδα την υπηρεσία δόμησης αν τους επιστράφηκε ο φάκελος με την εξαίρεση υπογεγραμμένη από τον περιφεριάρχη (μήνας Μάιος) απευθύνθηκα στην αρμόδια διευθ/νση της περιφέρειας που τους είχε διαβιβαστεί ο φάκελος.
  Εκεί ανακάλυψα ότι ο φάκελος ήταν χύμα στο πάτωμα μαζί με καμία εκατοστή και βάλε με το ίδιο θέμα όπως και το δικό μου και τους χειριζόταν ο προϊστάμενος μόνο.
  Αφού επέστεψε ο προϊστάμενος από την άδεια του (υποστελεχομένη η υπηρεσία) μου ζητήθηκε να κάνω υπομονή γιατί δεν μπορεί λόγω φόρτου εργασίας..κλπ…κλπ
  Τέλος Μαίου και αφου έχω πάει 2 ακόμα φορές εκεί ανοίγει τον φάκελο και μου ξεφουρνάει…………ξέρεις δεν έχει εισήγηση από το γραφείο δόμησης (έχει μόνο διαβιβαστικό).του λέω τώρα τι γίνεται; Τιποτα λέει………θα το διαβιβάσουμε ξανά στο γραφείο δόμησης για την εισηγητική έκθεση.
  Απευθύνομε στον υπάλληλο του γραφείου δόμησης που έλεγξε τον φάκελο και μου λέει ότι λόγω ότι οι αρμοδιότητες πέρασαν στις περιφέρειες είναι θέμα της περιφέρειας η σύνταξη της εισηγητικής έκθεσης.
  Τελικά ανακαλύπτω ότι  υπάρχει διχογνωμία μεταξύ περιφέρειας και  δήμου για το ποιος έχει αρμοδιότητα για την σύνταξη της περιβόητης εισηγητικής έκθεσης….και οι μέρες περνούν με τους προϊσταμένους του γραφείου δόμησης και της  αρμόδιας διευθ/νσης περιφέρειας να συζητούν πως θα λυθεί το θέμα.
  Συζητάω το θέμα με άλλον υπάλληλο του γραφείου δόμησης  και ας είναι  καλά μου συντάσσει αυτή (αθάνατο ελληνικό δαιμόνιο) την έκθεση γιατί ο αρχικός υπάλληλος αρνείται.

  Μέσα Μαίου …
  Ανακαλύπτω τον φάκελο απλά όχι στο πάτωμα αλλά σε γραφείο πάνω…..με την εισηγητική…
  Αρχίζω να ….ανεβάζω τους τόνους της φωνής μου…
  Επιτέλους …χρεώνεται ο φάκελος από τον προϊστάμενο της δ/νσης  της περιφέρειας  σε υπάλληλο.
  Προς τιμήν της τον κοιτάει σε διάστημα 3 ημερών και μου ανακοινώνει ότι δεν μπορεί να υπογράψει γιατί στην δήλωση στατικής αντοχής (...υπογεγραμμένη από 2 πολ.μηχανικούς και με αριθμό πρωτοκόλλου) είχε διαγραφεί η φράση …..και είναι ικανά σύμφωνα κλπ………να βαστάσωσι τα φορτία των προστιθεμένων ορόφων αναλαμβάνοντες  πλήρως και αποκλειστικώς….κλπ.
  Απλά δεν μπορούσε να καταλάβει ότι καλώς είχε διαγραφεί γιατί αφορούσε προσθήκες ….
  Το θέμα λύνεται μετά την προσκόμιση από εμένα καινούργιας δήλωση αντοχής.
  Τέλη Ιουνίου .............
  Θα διαβιβαστεί ο φάκελος στο γραφείο δόμησης για την σύνταξη χρηματικού καταλόγου και μετά θα επιστρέψει ξανά στην δ/νση της περιφέρειας.
  Για την συζήτηση και μόνο ……η αμοιβή μου ήταν 250 ευρώ.
  Εχω πάει καμιά 20 φορες στο γραφείο δόμησης και στην περιφέρεια (ευτυχώς είναι στο ίδιο κτίριο) ……..και έχω παρει 50 τηλέφωνα………..και καμία 10ρια χάπια για την πίεση. 
  Κατά τα άλλα εδώ η περιφέρεια έκανε προσφυγή για το μνημόνιο και ο δημοκρατικός μας ίστρος όπως παραδοσιακά αρμόζει στους Αχαιούς είναι ψηλά.
οι φάκελλοι στοιβάζονται στο πάτωμα ........(υπάρχουν φάκελλοι με αίτηση απο το 2012 οπως είδα)

  Φαντάζομαι η συνέχεια στο επομενο ποστ.

----------


## dhpeper84

> Αφού επέστεψε ο προϊστάμενος από την άδεια του (υποστελεχομένη η υπηρεσία) μου ζητήθηκε να κάνω υπομονή γιατί δεν μπορεί λόγω φόρτου εργασίας..κλπ…κλπ


Αν και ποιητικός κ εύηχος ο τίτλος εγώ θα πρότεινα τον <*<ΛΕΥΚΗ ΑΠΕΡΓΙΑ*>>. Αυτό συμβαίνει σε κάθε κομμάτι πλέον του δημόσιου τομέα μετά τις περικοπες. Όποιος είναι αυτοαπασχολούμενος επαγγελματίας το νιώθει κάθε μέρα στο πετσί και στο στομάχι του. 
Κουράγιο...

----------


## Xάρης

Αυτά είναι γραφειοκρατικές διαδικασίες στις οποίες δεν θα έπρεπε να απασχολούνται μηχανικοί. Κρίμα τις σπουδές μας. Ελλείψει βέβαια αντικειμένου εργασίας, πάλι καλά που υπάρχουν κι αυτά.

Η λύση στο πρόβλημα της γραφειοκρατίας είναι δυο πράγματα.
Μηχανογράφηση και δυνατότητα επιλογής υπηρεσίας που θα μας εξυπηρετεί με τη δημιουργία και ιδιωτικών ΥΔΟΜ.

----------

